# Need some feedback ...



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey gals and guys...I am looking at putting some new shoes on my 01 stock Big Bear. It still has the stock tires,which I will run for a while longer.(Im just looking in to the future)
I ran Kenda tires on my dirt bikes growing up with great service,so I wanted your feedback on these tires.
(these a from the Kenda site)
I hope to get these from one of our sponsors:bigok:
Bear Claw Original








Newer HTR










The original BC is 6 ply ,the HTR is 8 ply.
I am looking at going with a 26 or 27 on 12's...nothing much bigger.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bear Claw is a GREAT trail and stock replacement tire.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

i know a lot of guys running bear claws and everyone who has em seems to like them.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I ran the Bear Claws on a Big Red for a long time and love them...When I got my Brute I ran the Kenda Executioners and loved them...In my opinion Kenda tires are great for the money


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I want to keep the tires to a modest size for now.plus I wanted something to do mud and trail ...thanks for the input gents!!


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea there a really good tires for the average trial/mud rider. i have mudlite ats on mine and there a good tire for the trail IMO but they SUCK in mudholes. they pack like a mofo! i would put some on mine but my riding ratio is like 75% mudding and 25% trial riding so thats even why im going to a different tire.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

My riding will be about 50/50. Just looking at the tires you mentioned, I would have bet they would clean out pretty easy. Thanks for the info, I was looking at those also.
I know the tire thing gets beat to death lol but I figured I would ask before making a 400ish mistake


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Talked with Mark at Mud Throwers and he squared me away with pricing on tires.:rockn:
Hopefully have some new shoes on her soon....Thanks Mark!!!


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea. but ppl said the best 50/50 is a zilla so


----------

